# Shampoo Dilution Ratios & Per Wash Prices



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Had some free time and decided to make this simple table, showing cost of shampoo, volume, the suggested dilution ratio and the cost of shampoo for a 10l bucket. Hope this helps with the shampoo buying decisions.. :thumb:


```
Shampoo	                    Cost      Volume   Dil Ratio  10l	Cents/W

AG BSC	                      8.17 	1l	1:500	20	16.3
Dodo Juice BTBM	             16.95	500ml	1:800	12.5	42.3
Dodo Juice Supernatural       24.48	500ml	1:1500	6.7	32.8
Dodo Juice Sour Power         13.23	500ml	1:500	20	53
Duragloss 901	              6.00	473ml	1:128	78	99
Megs Shampoo Plus	     20.50	3.78	1:128	78	42.3
Megs Hyperwash	              30.00	3.78	1:400	25	19.8
Megs Gold Class	              15.00	1.9l	1:128	78	61.5
Carlack 68 Shampoo	      7.95	1l	1:333	30	23.8
Zaino Z7	               8.95	473ml	1:256	39	73.7
Fk 1016	                      10.95     909ml	1:64	156	188
CG Citrus Wash & Gloss        6.95	473ml	1:750	13.3	19.5
CG Bodywash & Wax             6.95	473ml	1.128	78	114.6
CG GLOSSWORKZ	              8.95	473ml	1:650	15.5	29.3
CG Maxi Suds II                5.95	473ml	1.128	78	98
Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds   17.32	946ml	1:500	20	36.6
Optimum	                       10.95 	946ml	1:128	78	90
Britemax Clean Max	     10.95	946ml	1:420	23.8	27.5
```


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the CG Citrus Wash and Gloss has a higher dilution ratio,its 14ml per 2 US gallons.I am not great at maths but its around 540:1.


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Just managed to get the correct ratio for CG Citrus Wash and Gloss and infact its 1:750 which makes it one of the cheapest to use.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Well done :thumb:

I've also compiled a list of shampoo dilution ratios, and also to the same per-10l costing. It's all on a spreadsheet at work, so I can't access it right now.

I've got FK1016 at 1-64 - see here -not 1-256

Never managed to find a ratio for Z-7. Where did you get 1-256?


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the FK1016 dilution ratio. 

I got the dilution ratios which arent listed clearly on the product websites or bottles from searching the forums etc...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Well done :thumb:
> 
> I've also compiled a list of shampoo dilution ratios, and also to the same per-10l costing. It's all on a spreadsheet at work, so I can't access it right now.
> 
> ...


I always use Z7 1 Oz per 2 Gallon and is 1:256 (Official instruction are one cup full each gallon)


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

I didn't realise AG BSC had a dilution ratio as high as that. I thought it would have been much lower 

Mark


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice work Dieni :thumb:
I bought AG body work shampoo and conditioner 500ml i think the dilution is 1:128 I saw that on the label....I'm not sure .

Update your sample table and Make it grows more :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

MarkJ said:


> I didn't realise AG BSC had a dilution ratio as high as that. I thought it would have been much lower
> 
> Mark


 I've got it at 1-500. Checking online, and I can only find reference to 20ml per 10l: http://www.carpages.co.uk/news/autoglym-bodywork-shampoo-conditioner-02-03-10.asp ..so yep, 1-500. It's low foaming, which gets people thinking you need to use more.


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Will try to keep updating with new shampoos etc...

At the moment I am using AG BSC and infact I find it a really good shampoo and very cheap to use. Its true, it doesnt foam much but it feels really lubricated and the car comes out really clean.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

how accurate are these dilution ratios in real life?

Is a good wash achieved from sticking to them? Or in reality is a little extra always needed?

Cheers
Jose


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure about the ratios myself, I gathered the list from the manufacturer advice. I personally think that the amount of shampoo needed depends on several factors of which how dirty is the car, how hard/soft is the water for creating suds etc...

I usually follow the recommeded ratio considering that there would be some kind of testing before these are given.


----------

